# Memory Care



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I was out for a walk through in a new Memory Care. My State any long term health care, hospital, day care, public school, prison must be inspected by a State Inspector for plumbing, Special long term health division of the State, DCFIS for day care.

This job a so called plumbing contractor started, screwed up the ground rough a couple of times, got fired and another plumbing company was hired to complete the roughs and trim it out.

In the pictures the first plumbing contractor missed the walls with PEX in the 2 mech. rooms. So the second plumber broke out floor, concreted in below the pex & CPVC you see and included a floor drain in case water gets in this trough. No they plan to use diamond plate aluminum to make a cover for the area.

First pict, the plate will go to the one CPVC line that runns perpendicular to the rest.

The second picture, things poke up so much they plan to make the plate bend up in the center since the conversions stick above the floor and cut out an access for the clean out.

Told them they were real lucky the State had seen this. I would have forced the follow up contractor to bust out concrete to a wall, bring the PEX up that wall, reconnect and go back under the concrete to where they needed to be.

I was almost sick seeing this.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Tried to rotate these three times no luck


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

wow is all i can say to those pics


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Click on the pics they correct. What kinda garbage is that?!? Hope you didn't slap a green sticker on that hack job!


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

That's embarrassing. 

I don't get it. Took just as long or longer to chip out a trench than it would to cut all the concrete out. 

There's no excuse for that in a new facility. 

Who's the state inspector down there?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll admit. I have modified fittings. I have used fittings against code. All ONLY when necessary. But even when I break code, my work looks good, not like a bag of doggie dodo.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

OpenSights said:


> Click on the pics they correct. What kinda garbage is that?!? Hope you didn't slap a green sticker on that hack job!


I can't. This is a memory care unit. In Illinois all such facilities (public schools, daycare, nursing homes, prisons) are required to have the plumbing inspection performed by a "State Plumbing Inspector". I have no jurisdiction at all for plumbing.

I said above I would have made them tear it out to the nearest wall, make repair connections then loop back to the correct location. :furious:


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Toli said:


> That's embarrassing.
> 
> I don't get it. Took just as long or longer to chip out a trench than it would to cut all the concrete out.
> 
> ...


They didn't really just chip it out. They broke completely through to the dirt. The only thing I can comment on is the refusal to leave any soil exposed to protect against bug & Radon infiltration. That's when they dug it deeper, added a floor drain (not visible) and concreted in under the mess.

Not sure if the State has viewed this mess. I know the second contractor has spoke with them. The State does have to come back through once more. Matt Povov


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

that


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

that is what is called in Chinneese a foo--king mess.

I would be ashamed to leave it like this.... I would also be ashamed of using the cpvc ....

why did they not do the rest of the work out of the pex pipe instead of putting that cpvc junk in the side walls???? And what is gonna keep people in the future from stepping on that cpvc by accident and breaking it off some day?? 

How about that aquarium falling off the shelf some day and snapping off a couple of those teees....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My SNCOIC had a play on Admiral Nimitz's words: "Common sense is an uncommon virtue."

In my humble opinion there's no other truer statement known to man!


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Pretty good rough in, only missed by ten feet!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

rwh said:


> Pretty good rough in, only missed by ten feet!




How do you miss by 10 feet???


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

As far as stepping on, they are going to get diamond plate aluminum and have a cover fabricated for both locations and screw it down.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

rwh said:


> Pretty good rough in, only missed by ten feet!





Master Mark said:


> How do you miss by 10 feet???


I had extra shark bites in my truck and someone has to pay for it.... zhit :no:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

GAN said:


> As far as stepping on, they are going to get diamond plate aluminum and have a cover fabricated for both locations and screw it down.


No wonder why


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> How do you miss by 10 feet???


Six pack lunch?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

In my area they are still working at a new huge assisted living facility repairing crap plumbing, the gc's plumber. We got paid 13 or 15k to jet and camera around the property last summer and then 35k this winter to camera and map the inside. We found more problems than we could count. I love crappy plumbing, keeps me busy.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> In my area they are still working at a new huge assisted living facility repairing crap plumbing, the gc's plumber. We got paid 13 or 15k to jet and camera around the property last summer and then 35k this winter to camera and map the inside. We found more problems than we could count. I love crappy plumbing, keeps me busy.


I remember that! Nice gig!


----------

